# Coilover DIY + tips



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

I haven't seen anyone post a coilover DIY on here or advice how to do it...so thought this would be rather useful:
http://audittmk1.blogspot.com/....html
There's a Mk4 DIY in there (I didn't write that, just got it from the Mk4 section) plus tips I picked up on while doing my own suspension.


_Modified by Murderface at 12:03 PM 3-23-2009_


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Coilover DIY + tips (Murderface)*

awwwsome right up. I was just trying to decide on getting shocks or coilovers (as my current stock shocks are supposedly bad) and I wasn't sure as I have never messed with coilovers before. I've installed springs before. That write up was nice n thorough so I think i'm gonna cough up the dough for coilovers and give it wurl installing


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Coilover DIY + tips (Murderface)*

Nice, thanks Murder, I'll use this as soon as my stock Monroes drop a deuce (by xmas?) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Coilover DIY + tips (l88m22vette)*

what's the word on VMaxx coilovers? Seem to be priced tooo well?
ok, i just saw and read the other thread...gonna see what i can find. 


_Modified by Krissrock at 11:19 AM 3/23/2009_


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Coilover DIY + tips (Krissrock)*

I'll write a detailed review of mine soon.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Coilover DIY + tips (Murderface)*

i'm gonna order mine today....


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Coilover DIY + tips (Krissrock)*

ok, i ordered...but not vmaxx. I decided to go with Koni sport shocks. I have no intention of changing my ride height as i love it where it is now, I just need new shocks cause mine are supposedly bad (tire cuppin).


----------



## fraanz (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Coilover DIY + tips (Krissrock)*

i had vmaxx on a mk3 jetta.. and they are ok. little bouncier than i woudl have liked but the reality is they were cheap and reliable. my next step was to change my springs out with a different spring rate.


----------

